# Do you think she is a hooded?



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

I have one siamese rat and one I think might be considered a hooded. I don't really know if she is a hooded or not because the black on her back gets pretty broken up after passing her shoulders.







This photo does not really show what I am talking about but it is the only photo of her that is not blurred (she never stops moving!). You can't see it in this photo but there is a white band between her dark shoulder fur and dark back fur.
What is she? (other than cute)


----------



## evilcb (Dec 15, 2017)

Both are super cute! I'm no expert but the spot on her head made me think of a marking style I had seen and I'm thinking she'd be considered variegated? They seem to have a mostly solid head with a white spot on their head, and an irregular stripe doe their back.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

I actually chose her because of that marking. SO CUTE! It looks like she might be variegated. She was just part of an accidental litter so maybe she would be called a mutt? Thanks for the help!


----------



## evilcb (Dec 15, 2017)

I think you'd be safe to say variegated. I have an accidental litter and curious how many will be Himalayan like the momma.


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

Pure hooded, no. The hood and stripe 'spill' over too much. At the same time I'm not sure either.


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

I will second that.


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

athenianratdaddy said:


> I will second that.


Still learning how to post. That goes put to evilcb


----------

